# Lost Father's Day -June 21 - Colorado above New Castle



## bobnoone (Jun 9, 2014)

LOST - Sunday p.m. June 21 Raft Flip on Colo above New Castle - Lost blue Sombrero Bimini cover - Carlisle Oar yellow blade blue shaft - white Igloo 120 qt. cooler - 2 red dog PFDs


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow - that's some serious carnage. I'm interested to hear how this all got away from the raft...specifically the bimini and the cooler.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like Dinosaur Hole claimed another one. Hope you find the stuff, but after this long, it may be in Lake Powell.


----------



## bobnoone (Jun 9, 2014)

*Dinosaur Hole Won*

Flipped us over and upside down. We had to let the boat go. Assumed it would make it at least to Moab.

But then we got a call that night from *Ryan Moyer of Up the Creek Rafting in Glenwood Springs*. He was driving in I-70 and saw us flip and swim, chased the boat to the New Castle ramp, put on his dry suit, jumped in, caught the boat, and was able to take it out at the Silt ramp. He dropped it off at my house in Glenwood the next day.

As to the gear, the river was super high and fast 18-19K cfs. When Ryan finally caught the boat and flipped it over a few miles downstream, the gear was long gone.

If you're ever in need of a guided trip on the Upper Colorado or Roaring Fork, remember Ryan and send him the business. Great guy!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

That is awesome. We witnessed something very similar the day before at Glenwood wave.

Raft guides from just above the wave saw an upside down, unmanned raft go by, and immediately gave chase in a ducky. Got it righted just a few hundred yards above the wave, but sans oars, they just held the bow down and gutted it.

I can only assume this boat made it home safely. It was a green raft in the 13-14' range I would guess.


----------



## bobnoone (Jun 9, 2014)

*Father's Day Dinosaur Hole Swim*

The first call we made on dry land was to 911 to let them know that the boat was floating upside down, but that all were safe and accounted for.

It was (and, luckily, still is) a 14 foot Vanguard.


----------

